# Did my discus lay eggs!?



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

I just found these in my tank when I got home from school! are these discus eggs? my two parrots have been pretty aggressive ever since I moved them into the new 110 could this be why? I don't even know if there's males or females in the tank. This makes me excited for some reason


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

From that pic, I would say that they aren't discus eggs for several reasons. First, discus eggs are usually small, white and there are usually quite a few of them, those are huge amber looking eggs. Second, discus 'normally' like to lay eggs on vertical surfaces and those eggs are on a horizontal piece of wood. Also, your discus looks like its a little small to be laying eggs. 

That said, it definitely looks like its guarding the eggs.

What else is in your tank that could have laid the eggs?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't think they are unless there were more and got eaten. But seem to be the wrong colour and too big.
Does that discus have another hanging out with it? Shaking? Bowing? Chasing other discus or. Fish away?


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

The only other fish in the tank are tetras and a siamesse algea eater so enless there tetra eggs they gotta be discus eggs? The two are deffinatly "hanging out" together and chasing my other tank mates away. Iv only seen some shaking between the two but nothing else. Do disucs often lay eggs and eat them even if a mate isent around?


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, there all gone now, some one ate them.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure they eat them many times till they get it right . just let them keep trying .


----------

